# Short term job



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

Have a short term job for six months in Italy and would like to know how to approach the issue of contracting. I reside in France and would like to know if I can set up my own company or work as Autonomo or hire the services of some account as an umbrella company. Any thoughts will be very much appreciated?


----------

